#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Συντελεστές ανεμοπίεσης ανάλογα με την γωνία πρόσπτωσης του ανέμου σε πινακίδες, ελεύθερα ιστάμενους τοίχους κ.τ.λ.

## Στελιος Μπο

Καλησπέρα ψάχνω κάποιον παλαιότερο κανονισμό για ανεμοπιέσεις, δράσεις ανέμου σε κατασκευές όπου να αναφέρονται οι συντελεστές ανεμοπίεσης σε περίπτωση υπερφόρτωσης σε ελεύθερα ιστάμενους τοίχους, πινακίδες σήμανσης σε σχέση με την κλίση της επιφάνειας προς τον άνεμο. Στον ευρωκώδικα έχει την επιλογή για κλίσεις μέχρι 30 μοίρες. Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για μέχρι 70 μοίρες. 

Αν δεν γίνομαι κατανοητός παρακαλώ ρωτήστε με οποιαδήποτε απορία γιατί δεν είμαι πολιτικός μηχανικός, πρώτη φορά ασχολούμαι με αυτά και ίσως κάτι να μην εκφράζω σωστά.

Αυτό που ψάχνω στην ουσία είναι κάτι παρόμοιο με το συνημμένο.
Το συνημμένο είναι από αντίστοιχο κανονισμό της Ισπανίας.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Πριν από τον Ευρωκώδικα 1 που αφορά τις φορτίσεις, ίσχυε ο Κανονισμός Φορτίσεων του 1945.
Μπορείς να τον κατεβάσεις από *ΕΔΩ*.
Τόσες αναλυτικές σχέσεις για τον υπολογισμό της ανεμοφόρτισης δεν υπήρχαν.

----------


## Στελιος Μπο

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο γιατί αυτόν τον κανονισμο τον έχω κατεβάσει.
Τελος πάντων, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να κάνεις.
Έχεις μια πινακίδα σήμανσης για την οποία θέλεις να υπολογίσεις τα φορτία λόγω ανέμου;
Η πινακίδα αυτή δεν είναι κατακόρυφη αλλά το επίπεδο της έχει κλίση ως προς τον οριζόντιο επίπεδο διαφορετική των 90°;
Υπερφόρτωση. Τι εννοείς; 

Υ.Γ.: Η φωτογραφία είναι μικρής ανάλυσης και δεν φαίνεται καλά.

----------


## nicoza

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!
Θα κανω ενα προσπεκτους και θα το κρατησω!

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι οι διαφημίσειςαπαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

